# Hey everyone!



## kmae (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi everyone!
I discovered and started using MAC about 5 or so years ago but recently just started getting really into it. I only wore foundation and blush. Now I am beginning to love e/s and l/s!

It has become an addiction this summer. My make up collection has expanded so much this past month alone! I blame it all on youtube and this website! lol!

Cheers to upcoming hauls!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 31, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Susanne (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## nunu (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## MzzRach (Aug 31, 2008)

Great to have you here!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!  I hope to see you around the site!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 2, 2008)

a growing collection?

yeah, specktra'll do that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 welcome to the forums, doll.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the addiction.


----------

